# Green terror with tiger barbs



## Rahulrk (Jan 20, 2021)

I have green terror with tiger barbs.currently green terror is 4 inch in size.My 11 Tiger barbs are adult.How long will be they fine.Can a adult green terror live with tiger barbs.currenty they are in 40 gallon tank.will be soon in 75 gallon.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Probably not, unless you want to supply your Green Terror with live Tiger Barbs as a food supplement. Even when true adult sizes are attained for those Tiger Barbs at 2 1/2 to 3 inches in length, they will still be too small to be kept safely with an adult-sized Green Terror in the aquarium.


----------



## Rahulrk (Jan 20, 2021)

Can you suggest any group of schooling fish that can live with green terror


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

In a 75 gallon tank, you can stock with either Silver Dollars (SD) nor a larger growing Tetra species like the Buenos Aires Tetra (BAT = + 4 inches long when adult sizes are attained). The Giant Danio is another one that would work though I've never stocked with them myself. Those things easily get over 5 inches long and are FAST. 
NOTE: Don't stock with as many Giant Danio as the SD or BAT - the Giant Danio is a large enough species to mess up the bio-load of your aquarium.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Auballagh said:


> Don't stock with as many Giant Danio as the SD or BAT - the Giant Danio is a large enough species to mess up the bio-load of your aquarium.


GD's certainly do get larger then Buenos Aires Tetra. But they are considerably smaller then silver dollars.
BATs are usually listed as getting to about 3" in aquarium literature.https://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/characins/b_aires.php Big for a tetra, but small compared to most aquarium fish.
Silver dollars are a very deep bodied fish that are generally listed as typically getting to around 6" in aquaria.https://www.fishkeepingworld.com/silver-dollar-fish/ Fishbase has there maximum listed as 7" standard length (minus the tail). So over 8" total length. Now often fishbase is listing a very exceptional, sometimes even world record size in the wild, that is not attainable in captivity. On the one hand, your average, typical size in the wild is considerably smaller then fish in captivity, but the few exceptionally large in the wild are usually much larger then are ever seen in captivity.
Now, I haven't owned SD's in a long time, and have never personally weighed or measured them. But I have weighed and measured enough cichlids over the last 10+ years that I can extrapolate some what. It's a deep bodied fish. At 6" it's easily a 30 gram + fish. Easily! Just as a comparison, 6" mbuna can weigh over 60 grams and male convict can weigh over 100 grams at 6". 
The Bio-load of a tank is the combined weight of the fish. It is the weight of the fish; not it's length.
In the 8-9 years I have been keeping Giant Danios I kept almost 40 of them and have weighed and measured everyone of them, once every year. So I have weighed and measured them a lot. I took many, many pictures doing this, though it is one fish that I often skipped the picture as it became too tedious with the numbers of fish that I owned. Anyways, the vast majority did not quite reach 4". Moreover, they typically weigh less then 10 grams. The longest was 4 1/8" and 11 grams, and the heaviest was just shy of 4" (3 7/8") and weighed 12 grams. https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=168278&start=60 Just as a comparison, your typical 4" cichlid will weigh some where around 20 grams (male convict can be closer to 30 gram at 4"). In aquarium literature, GD are typically listed as getting to around 4" https://www.thesprucepets.com/giant-danio-1380868 Yes, fish base has a maximum 15 cm total length listed (so just shy of 6").....but that is exceptional size in the wild. Could even be the world record(?). Some one claims 6"' or even 5" GD, I want to see the picture of it beside a measuring tape, not somebodies "guesstimate". Even so, at longer lengths it is 1/2 the size or less of the same length cichlid.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow, that's a lot of good info there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rahulrk (Jan 20, 2021)

Is there any variety that look same as green terror cichlid.because from pet shop they lebelled him as blue acara(not electric blue). Although it looks same as green terror but here is info about blue acara https://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/ ... eacara.php
Now i am confused it is blue acara or green terror.can anyone tell me difference


----------



## Tim_got_fish (Feb 26, 2021)

I have a young male GT that is probably about 4.5" at this point. He's in a 75 gallon with 11 pretty much full grown congo tetras. It was an even dozen, until I found one of them decapitated. So from my experience, it isn't working out. He was cool with them for a while, but once he hit the 4" mark, he became more aggressive. At least once a week, I notice a new scratch or torn fin on the tetras. From what I can tell, it seems like he tries to trap them in corners or between decorations to try to get them. He seems pretty smart, smart enough to know that the tetras will school together when they're scared, making it easier for him to trap them. I think maybe if I had a much more baren tank, the tetras wouldn't be able to get trapped, but I like my aquascape, and would rather just move the tetras. Overall, I don't really think it's worth it. You may be able to get away with it, but I don't think it's worth putting that stress on the smaller fish.


----------



## Tim_got_fish (Feb 26, 2021)

Rahulrk said:


> Is there any variety that look same as green terror cichlid.because from pet shop they lebelled him as blue acara(not electric blue). Although it looks same as green terror but here is info about blue acara https://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/ ... eacara.php
> Now i am confused it is blue acara or green terror.can anyone tell me difference


The blue Acara and the Green Terror are in the same genus. When I bought my green terror, I got a group of 4 small ones to try to get a nice looking male, two of them ended up being blue acaras. I don't think I could accurately describe the differences, but you should post a picture and I'm sure someone would know.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

+1 to Tim. 
And, by New World Cichlid standards, at least.... The Green Terror is actually not a very aggressive Cichlid. That said, it IS a Cichlid that eats smaller fish in the wild! Whew! I can only imagine how driven it would be to get it's teeth into those Congo Tetras in that four foot tank kept with it. :? 
And yes, both the Blue Acara and the Green Terror are from the genus _Andinocara_. They're cousins! As babies, they look almost identical to each other.... But, the smaller growing Blue Acara is a bit more of a generalist in it's eating habits - not near as Piscivorous as the Green Terror is in the wild, (or the aquarium!).


----------



## Rahulrk (Jan 20, 2021)

Here is the image.What do you think a blue acara or green terror.
Male or female.I wish for a male


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Definitely a Gold Saum Green Terror, (Andinocara rivulatus).
Male - Female? Well, at least it IS a nice Cichlid! But sorry, if you were hoping for a male? 
That one looks kind of 'girly' to me.
But, I'm gonna defer to the Real Pro on this (Mr. Chromedome), who I'll concede has got a better eye for gender identification on the Green Terror than I do. :wink:


----------



## Rahulrk (Jan 20, 2021)

I had a female few days ago.Her dorsal fin were not as he has.so i am expecting a male.He is small in size currently.Less than 4 inches.Image uploaded of my old female green terror.


----------



## Rahulrk (Jan 20, 2021)

Waiting for Mr chromedome


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

When one female is dominating another, she can take on some male characteristics, but it is still possible to ID as a female. Both pictures are female GT.


----------



## Rahulrk (Jan 20, 2021)

I have only one green terror in my tank.I removed last one and then added this one.
I will try to get a male later.
Thanks


----------



## Rahulrk (Jan 20, 2021)

I have only one green terror in my tank.I removed last one and get 3 terrors.Later i removed 2 according to their dull colour and dorsal fin size.This one was looking like a male.May be i had all female.Hard luck
Thanks


----------

